# Patio table progress.



## Ron Evers (Oct 16, 2015)

Finished sanding the feet & got the top machined.  I will do finish sanding tomorrow.  




 

Our forecast:

Issued: 3:30 PM EDT Friday 16 October 2015

*Snow squall watch in effect.*

* 
 Date* *Detailed Forecast*
 *Tonight*  A few rain showers ending early this evening then mainly cloudy. Flurries at times heavy and local snow squalls beginning near midnight. Local snowfall amount 5 cm. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light late this evening. Low minus 1.
* Sat, 17 Oct * Flurries at times heavy and local snow squalls ending near noon then mainly cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries or rain showers. Local snowfall amount 5 cm. High plus 5. 

I think I will put a fire on in the fireplace this evening.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2015)

High of 19, low of 10; 40% chance of showers tomorrow.Enjoy that fire.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 16, 2015)

Moving right along, good time for a fire, cold out, snow coming and you likely have just made some fresh kindling left over from the table.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 16, 2015)

Brr. You Canadians can keep your cold, you don't have to share and send it down here. Send hockey instead! lol

The table already looks good and sure wasn't what I would have imagined from those original blocks of wood. Looking forward to seeing how it looks when it's done.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 16, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Brr. You Canadians can keep your cold, you don't have to share and send it down here. Send hockey instead! lol
> 
> The table already looks good and sure wasn't what I would have imagined from those original blocks of wood. Looking forward to seeing how it looks when it's done.



I will post a shot of it dry assembled tomorrow.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 16, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Brr. You Canadians can keep your cold, you don't have to share and send it down here. Send hockey instead! lol



I'll send you a snowman.........some assembly required.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

Would love to put some Sikkens Cetol SRD on that table. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Would love to put some Sikkens Cetol SRD on that table.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Think I will start with Watco Danish oil ( natural) & finish with Sirca Bowling Ally (satin).


----------



## jkzo (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you Ron....keep posting,   Seems you have full fledged wok shop


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2015)

jkzo said:


> Thank you Ron....keep posting,   Seems you have full fledged work shop



Yes I have a well equipped shop that sat unused for five years after my heart attack in 09.  I built a table last year for the den (shown) & then this is the first use of the shop since.  I took up photography after my heart attack & surgery.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2015)

Beautiful table.

I caved in to lazy lobster and closed the windows about two hours ago when it got to 63 inside.  He was on the sofa wrapped in a blanket.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Beautiful table.
> 
> I caved in to lazy lobster and closed the windows about two hours ago when it got to 63 inside.  He was on the sofa wrapped in a blanket.


Good lord, Bear!   I'd have been on the sofa with him!    63 indoors = COLD!    Silly bear.    

Ron: you do beautiful work!    It must feel good to get back into it after having to let it go idle so long.    Did you have your fire last night?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 17, 2015)

terri said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful table.
> ...



Yes, & it still burning tonight.  

Last year when I built the table it was for a need & not much pleasure.  This project I am enjoying just getting back into the shop.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2015)

That's wonderful.   Nice hobby, just working with your hands, putting things together.    Kind of how I feel about being in the darkroom (which I miss, since it's all dismantled and still in moving boxes).

I love my new home, except for the gas log fireplace.   It's a wood-burning fireplace, but the last owner converted it.


----------



## jkzo (Oct 17, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> jkzo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ron....keep posting,   Seems you have full fledged work shop
> ...



May God give you all thestrength to continue your hobby....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2015)

The table you made is really nice, I like that. Look forward to seeing this project when it's done.


----------

